# Have you ever tried....



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

K I'm 18 and never done anything illegal...but I am thinking of going and smoking a cigar now that I'm legal...give me...ur input? Me n another fur...pulllease?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2009)

Cancer?

Also, wrong section.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 15, 2009)

Inject yourself with Uroboros.

Sell Prawn tech on the black market.

Do SOMETHING better than "smoke a cigar".


----------



## Stawks (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, wrong section or not, smoke cigars. Friggin' do it. Don't worry about cancer, unless you're chain smoking, and than again that always seemed to work for the Cubans.

No matter. Cigars are amazing, they smell beautiful, taste beautiful, and add a dash of class to any occasion. Plus they give you something to do with your hands during conversation, which is a huge confidence booster.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

crap sry about the wrong section. I had a braindead moment. sry about that.. cigars smell good though..


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Dude you told the world...WTF!!! I mean we only talked about this once...YOUR GUNNA GET THE  OTHER FURRS TO YIFF US NOW!!! damn it!


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

Quench butt cheeks and runs* Turns around and grabs Cigar and high tails it out of there.


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

WTF!!! **RUNS AFTER AND TRIPS AND SHOVES IN POND AND LAUGHS THEN TAKES CIGAR**


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 15, 2009)

If you want to try it once for the experience go ahead, but as a long term smoker I warn against it. It doesn't get you high. It doesn't give you a buzz. But if you do it to much you'll HAVE to smoke just to feel normal. On the other hand it looks cool so go for it. that last part is a joke.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

I shall reurn!! * hops on motorcycle and runs after beagle then takes cigar and tries to light it....*


----------



## Uro (Sep 15, 2009)

CBtheLombax said:


> K I'm 18 and never done anything illegal...but I am thinking of going and smoking a cigar now that I'm legal...give me...ur input? Me n another fur...pulllease?



OMGAWD YOU'RE SUCH A HARD ASS!!!


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

The thing that freaks me out is I have craving for cigs and i am not a smoker...never have and only will this one...but if i don't...i'm seriously scared shitless...and i am really freaking out...

CB**hopps in fur-mobile and runs over cb catching the cigar and drives away to new york..now no where to be found.


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 15, 2009)

I used to smoke cigars when I turned 18, stopped because I began to take my health seriously. Tobacco is good not gonna lie (to me), but so is drinking. But I don't like cigar breath the next morning, or a hangover, or both. Turn 21 today, every1 keeps askin' me when i'm goin to the bar, "i don't fvking drink so piss off". But I can't wait to purchase my first handgun this winter. Just cause you turn 18 or 21 doesn't mean you must complete a stereotype.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 15, 2009)

For a second I though you asked me if I ever tried K. (kedamean(spelt terribly)) When you leave of the title with a .... that means continue what you where saying. But I wouldn't smoke tobacco. It's disgusting trust me.


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Uro said:


> OMGAWD YOU'RE SUCH A HARD ASS!!!


 \\\\



Uro: for a form legend aint that  funny...but whatever.


----------



## Uro (Sep 15, 2009)

TheBeagleBear said:


> \\\\
> 
> 
> 
> Uro: for a form legend aint that  funny...but whatever.



Forum titles are the definition of funny. You're little RP sentences are really awesome by the way.


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

:/ LOL  but i am a bad ass and it will look cool..no pun intended.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

Uro said:


> OMGAWD YOU'RE SUCH A HARD ASS!!!


 
Thank yah.B-)

*sighs* Oh well. smoking is bad for your health anyway.... * gets on motorcycle and drives to the Smokein' head smoke shop and buys another cigar...*


----------



## Uro (Sep 15, 2009)

TheBeagleBear said:


> :/ LOL  but i am a bad ass and it will look cool..no pun intended.



Yea I bet ya are. Make sure to take off your wolf shirt and loose 100lbs first though.



CBtheLombax said:


> Thank yah.B-)
> 
> *sighs* Oh well. smoking is bad for your health anyway.... * gets on motorcycle and drives to the Smokein' head smoke shop and buys another cigar...*



You're welcome. I only wish I could do something as hardcore as smoke a cigar when my mom told me I shouldn't. Maybe one day...


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

**runs down  to idaho again...and steals all the cigars..and buys out store...goes back to new york...and is never found again...while making all the cigars disappear on the way...therefore no possibly way u can smoke...come find me.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

Uro said:


> Yea I bet ya are. Make sure to take off your wolf shirt and loose 100lbs first though.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome. I only wish I could do something as hardcore as smoke a cigar when my mom told me I shouldn't. Maybe one day...


 
lol me personally I don't get the vibe thinking I'd be a bad ass while smoking a cigar. But I enjoy to joke and have fun. B-) ^_^ It's someting to try to add to the memories while growing up threw my teenage years.


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 15, 2009)

you're putting too much thought into it. Are you sure "cigar isn't a freudian slip?


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

hmm...is this suppose to be isulting?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2009)

TheBeagleBear said:


> hmm...is this suppose to be isulting?



How about asulting?


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

hmm...this depends on what we buy...your crack me up..haha! oh n btw... je n'aime pas frutias!


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 15, 2009)

no, just joking. but you are thinking too much on the subject.


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

**beats up CB for fun**


----------



## Uro (Sep 15, 2009)

CBtheLombax said:


> lol me personally I don't get the vibe thinking I'd be a bad ass while smoking a cigar. But I enjoy to joke and have fun. B-) ^_^ It's someting to try to add to the memories while growing up *threw *my teenage years.



Through*

Not threw... You don't throw your teenage years.

*sigh*


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

That wasn't at you traveling...btw...r u sexy?


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

Uro said:


> Through*
> 
> Not threw... You don't throw your teenage years.
> 
> *sigh*


 
sry for the poor spelling... I didn't mean to word it like that


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

URO: Dude...you are you drunk?


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

CB: Monday is go then?


----------



## Bacu (Sep 15, 2009)

This is a bad thread.


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

I am horny if anyone cares...


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm trying to say is that I just want to smoke one cigar and that be it. Just for a memory. I ment through... sry I'm tired tonight and not thinking on spelling... Beagle... no....


----------



## Uro (Sep 15, 2009)

TheBeagleBear said:


> URO: Dude...you are you drunk?



I think I need to be to comprehend anything ya'll say. I'd rather have LUCKEEE WOLFIEEE here instead of these kids...


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

Bacu said:


> This is a bad thread.


 
I agree lolz.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2009)

Uro said:


> I think I need to be to comprehend anything ya'll say. I'd rather have LUCKEEE WOLFIEEE here instead of these kids...



NO.


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Uro said:


> I think I need to be to comprehend anything ya'll say. I'd rather have LUCKEEE WOLFIEEE here instead of these kids...


 
Uro: first of all, we may be young but we are not kids. and just because my freind can't spell very well doesn't not make us kids. second of all...you can always a leave and third of all KIDS is what you would call one who does not have their life fianacial stable..I recent the fact that you called me a kid. Now, CB i could see but he too does as well...so please, no kid shit.  :grin:


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

Uro said:


> I think I need to be to comprehend anything ya'll say. I'd rather have LUCKEEE WOLFIEEE here instead of these kids...


 
Red neck was the right tirm.. I'm a red neck.. I drive truck for a living. I drive a truck and haul ass in it... I occasionally drink.. I don't chew.. I don't do hardly anything... If you want to be a pompus ass about it then I suggest you dont reply in this thread. I asked a simle question and it's turning into an argument..


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Shadow said:


> NO.


 
...is he that bad?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2009)

TheBeagleBear said:


> Uro: first of all, we may be young but we are not kids. and just because my freind can't spell very well doesn't not make us kids. second of all...you can always a leave and third of all KIDS is what you would call one who does not have their life fianacial stable..I recent the fact that you called me a kid. Now, CB i could see but he too does as well...so please, no kid shit.  :grin:



Ow! The grammar!


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 15, 2009)

well, if you must try it once then I suggest you try it with some good whisky/rum.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm done with this subject.. I'm goin to hang at e621 and give my wrist carpoltunnel... Thanks for the input...


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, shit! Its late...i'm horny AND I'M SICK OF GRAMMAR...ug...**smacks CB** it is his fault!


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

CBtheLombax said:


> I'm done with this subject.. I'm goin to hang at e621 for now.. Thanks for the input...


 ... r we on for monday then?


----------



## Uro (Sep 15, 2009)

TheBeagleBear said:


> Uro: first of all, we may be young but we are not kids. and just because my *freind *can't spell very well doesn't not make us kids. second of all...you can always a leave and third of all KIDS is what you would call one who does not have their life *fianacial *stable..I recent the fact that you called me a kid. Now, CB i could see but he too does as well...so please, no kid shit.  :grin:



You also can't spell well either. The forum _does _include a spell check. See the little red lines under the words you misspell? Contrary to what you may think it is not bacon. And I can't really understand what you're trying to say beyond the second sentence.



CBtheLombax said:


> Red neck was the right tirm.. I'm a red neck.. I drive truck for a living. I drive a truck and haul ass in it... I occasionally drink.. I don't chew.. I don't do hardly anything... If you want to be a pompus ass about it then I suggest you dont reply in this thread. I asked a simle question and it's turning into an argument..



You clearly haven't been here long enough to know what happens to threads like this... Now if you'll excuse me, I have a cricket game to participate in at the local country club.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2009)

Uro said:


> You also can't spell well either. The forum _does _include a spell check. See the little red lines under the words you misspell? Contrary to what you may think it is not bacon. And I can't really understand what you're trying to say beyond the second sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly haven't been here long enough to know what happens to threads like this... Now if you'll excuse me, I have a cricket game to participate in at the local country club.



Cheerio!


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

crickets?? they make too much noise at night... I'm out there with my shot gun makein' em be quiet...


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Uro said:


> You also can't spell well either. The forum _does _include a spell check. See the little red lines under the words you misspell? Contrary to what you may think it is not bacon. And I can't really understand what you're trying to say beyond the second sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly haven't been here long enough to know what happens to threads like this... Now if you'll excuse me, I have a cricket game to participate in at the local country club.


 


DUDE SHUT THE FUCK UP!!! AND GO FUCK UR WHATEVER...BYYYE!! LOSER!
N MY BROWSER DON'T SUPPORT IT...BYE!


----------



## Uro (Sep 15, 2009)

CBtheLombax said:


> crickets?? they make too much noise at night... I'm out there with my shot gun makein' em be quiet...



The funny thing is, I actually believe you.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

..............


----------



## Uro (Sep 15, 2009)

TheBeagleBear said:


> DUDE SHUT THE FUCK UP!!! AND GO FUCK UR WHATEVER...BYYYE!! LOSER!
> N MY BROWSER DON'T SUPPORT IT...BYE!



...Rofl.

What are you using IE for windows 95?


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

.....................


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

i am horny...and this damn spec needs to be shot...so i am gunna take my 22 and shoot his ass up!!! BYE!


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

Dude you are going to get kicked off the forum useing racial shit.... I might as well light up right now and enjoy the show...


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Uro said:


> ...Rofl.
> 
> What are you using IE for windows 95?


  um...no I am using  IE for XP and i can seem get the darn thing downloaded...so i am not going to...well not right now. Getting a new comp soon with vista..maybe it will work...neways...new subject!


----------



## Uro (Sep 15, 2009)

CBtheLombax said:


> Dude you are going to get kicked off the forum useing racial shit.... I might as well light up right now and enjoy the show...



Well he didn't even spell it right so I don't think that it really matters.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

Beagle stop playing his game. Thats what he wants you to do.. Hes feeding off of your negativeness.....


----------



## Uro (Sep 15, 2009)

CBtheLombax said:


> Beagle stop playing his game. Thats what he wants you to do.. Hes feeding off of your negativeness.....



I'M FEEDING. YOUR ANGER FUELS ME!!!!


----------



## Yellow00 (Sep 15, 2009)

don't inhale o.o


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

Uro said:


> I'M FEEDING. YOUR ANGER FUELS ME!!!!


 
lolz


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

oo...anger makes me horny...and um...i shot this mexican...he is bleedi.so...um...i am not sure if he is gunna like...i am gunna call him lumbaba...but maybe william Rodriguz...poor mexican...wait...NOT POOR!!! DUMB!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Yellow00 (Sep 15, 2009)

*slowly backs away.* o.o


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 15, 2009)

Uro said:


> Well he didn't even spell it right so I don't think that it really matters.


oh, I was wondering why he'd call you a spec?lol


----------



## Uro (Sep 15, 2009)

TheBeagleBear said:


> oo...anger makes me horny...and um...i shot this mexican...he is bleedi.so...um...i am not sure if he is gunna like...i am gunna call him lumbaba...but maybe william Rodriguz...poor mexican...wait...NOT POOR!!! DUMB!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!



I bet illegal immigrants have a better grasp of the American language than you. 

Make sure you go back and get that GED now!


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Shit...I just killed 100 more mexicans...Idaho is becoming less populated...and shit...this black cop just looked at me...WHAT THE FUCK NIGGA!! I ON'T WANT ANY OF UR CHOCLATE MILK!! GOD DAMN IT!!!...I NEED A BEER!! TO REFRIDGERATOR


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

OMFG!!! I hope I don't get kicked off of here because of you beagle.. Racist ass... you are definatelly going to get kicked off for sure..


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm outah here!!


----------



## Uro (Sep 15, 2009)

TheBeagleBear said:


> Shit...I just killed 100 more mexicans...Idaho is becoming less populated...and shit...this black cop just looked at me...WHAT THE FUCK NIGGA!! I ON'T WANT ANY OF UR CHOCLATE MILK!! GOD DAMN IT!!!...I NEED A BEER!! TO REFRIDGERATOR



I'm afraid that you're going to hurt yourself.


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

EXCUSE ME!!! I AM FUCKING GRADUATING U FUCKING TARD AND I WILL BE BE GOING TO NYU WHERE I WILL LIVE HAPPILY FOR MANY YEARS...SO FUCK YOU YOU FUCKING SPICE CRACKER LOVING PEICE OF SHIT OR NIGGER OR WHAT EVER YOU FUCKING ARE...EVEN IF YOUR A JEW...OR CHINK...OR JAP OR HOMO!! GO FUCKING BACK TO UR GAME...AND SHUT THE FUCK UP AND LEAVE MY GRAMMAR THE FUCK ALONE....YOU FUCKING SHIT MOTHE FUCKING SHIT FUCK BALLS!!! (ALL THIS TO URO)


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

You must excuse him... He had too much to drink.... and... he is very racist due to the the mexican that cut him off erlier on the whay home. Dude you are logged on my IP!!!! This IS GOING TO SCREW ME OVER DUMB ASS!!!!!


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 15, 2009)

TheBeagleBear said:


> EXCUSE ME!!! I AM FUCKING GRADUATING U FUCKING TARD AND I WILL BE BE GOING TO NYU WHERE I WILL LIVE HAPPILY FOR MANY YEARS...SO FUCK YOU YOU FUCKING SPICE CRACKER LOVING PEICE OF SHIT OR NIGGER OR WHAT EVER YOU FUCKING ARE...EVEN IF YOUR A JEW...OR CHINK...OR JAP OR HOMO!! GO FUCKING BACK TO UR GAME...AND SHUT THE FUCK UP AND LEAVE MY GRAMMAR THE FUCK ALONE....YOU FUCKING SHIT MOTHE FUCKING SHIT FUCK BALLS!!! (ALL THIS TO URO)


damn cb, look what you started. lol


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

I DON'T GIVE A SHIT I AM FUCKING SICK OF FUCKING MINORITIES TAKING OVER MY TAXES THEY FUCKINJG DEPEND ON MY ASS WORKING AND FUCKING SLAVES NEED TO FUCKING COME BACK!!! I'D ENSLAVE THEM AND THEN KILL THEM...MEXICANS ATLEAST...FUCKING MEXICANS...DIE FUCKING ALL OF ALL U!!! **GETS ANOTHER BEER AND KILLS ANOTHER BEER** DON'T GET MY STARTED ON SLAVERY...REALLY NOW!


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

................


----------



## Uro (Sep 15, 2009)

TheBeagleBear said:


> EXCUSE ME!!! I AM FUCKING GRADUATING U FUCKING TARD AND I WILL BE BE GOING TO NYU WHERE I WILL LIVE HAPPILY FOR MANY YEARS...SO FUCK YOU YOU FUCKING SPICE CRACKER LOVING PEICE OF SHIT OR NIGGER OR WHAT EVER YOU FUCKING ARE...EVEN IF YOUR A JEW...OR CHINK...OR JAP OR HOMO!! GO FUCKING BACK TO UR GAME...AND SHUT THE FUCK UP AND LEAVE MY GRAMMAR THE FUCK ALONE....YOU FUCKING SHIT MOTHE FUCKING SHIT FUCK BALLS!!! (ALL THIS TO URO)



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

I'm sure your charming vocabulary and superb word smithing abilities helped you excel in this top ranking school system of yours. How many years were you held in remedial classes for again?


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm screwed................................................ I'mmmm defiantelly S-C-R-E-W-E-D!!!


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 15, 2009)

CBtheLombax said:


> I've started a racist riot.... My god..... Damn. the thing is that he is logged on my wireless enternet and hes in the next house over... If they ban the IP I'm screwed as well and I love it here. I just wanted to ask a simple question about a damn cigar and... This shit starts....


cigars are already causing you problems.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

.............


----------



## Uro (Sep 15, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> cigars are already causing you problems.


 
LMAO +1.


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 15, 2009)

hey racial dude, If your so anti spic why do you want a cuban so bad?


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

UM...new news...i just killed some weird...freaking dude...OMG IT IS JESSIE FROM BB!!! LOL jk..jk..no more alchy for me...eh...


----------



## Yellow00 (Sep 15, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> cigars are already causing you problems.



xD hahaha


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

Uro said:


> LMAO +1.


 
.................


----------



## Uro (Sep 15, 2009)

TheBeagleBear said:


> UM...new news...i just killed some weird...freaking dude...OMG IT IS JESSIE FROM BB!!! LOL jk..jk..no more alchy for me...eh...



You should probably get sterilized.


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

hmm...cubans don't bother me...MEXICANS...bother me...and to tell you the truth...I am not racist againts jew, niggers, or anyone BUT MEXICANS..its perosnal...you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Uro (Sep 15, 2009)

TheBeagleBear said:


> hmm...cubans don't bother me...MEXICANS...bother me...and to tell you the truth...I am not racist againts jew, niggers, or anyone BUT MEXICANS..its perosnal...you wouldn't understand.



This is a mexican furry forum. I'm gonna get my essays on you.


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

THAT WAS WAY OUT OF CONTEXT URO.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

Can we just quit....


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

pfft. well too bad. if i become president uj'lkl b deported.


----------



## YokoWolf (Sep 15, 2009)

I asked my mother about smoking when I was about 12. She told me if ever I was she would be fine but i'd have to do it the right way. She then proceeded to give me her lit cigarette and forced me to take the biggest inhale of my life....it didn't end pretty and I will never touch one of those things again.


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

wow uro...u aint mexican...LOL u white boy...you skinny gay white boy..too bad. sooo sad.


----------



## Yellow00 (Sep 15, 2009)

TheBeagleBear said:


> pfft. well too bad. if i become president uj'lkl b deported.



*tries to hold in laughter*


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 15, 2009)

hey I'm mexican, what is it that we do that gets to ya.


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

hmm...okay tehhheeennn


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

Never again I'll start a thread in this forum........


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Most of your are assholes...AND I HATE THE FACT YOU THINK UR ALL THAT. not all mexicans...but the rude mexicans...I HATE!!! no all. Traveler...don't worry...i don't think you'll be the "mexican" generalzation...the ones i mean...ARE ILLEGAL 




DATS ALL.


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Another thing that gets me mad about mexicans...is the goverment supports them more so then us...REAL AMERICANS...now if ur legal..i have no problem...just know english and speak it...AND DO NOT MESS WITH ME!!!


----------



## Yellow00 (Sep 15, 2009)

TheBeagleBear said:


> Most of your are assholes...AND I HATE THE FACT YOU THINK UR ALL THAT. not all mexicans...but the rude mexicans...I HATE!!! no all. Traveler...don't worry...i don't think you'll be the "mexican" generalzation...the ones i mean...ARE ILLEGAL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o.o its nice to see this world is full of bright people.
~ sarcasm ~


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Also I hate the dudes that blew are world trade centers out..damn idiots...NOW TEACHERS HAVE TO TALK ABOUT IT...it is like...FUCK GET OVER IT!!! DAMN MUSLIMS..well Aqueda


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 15, 2009)

my grandmother was an illegal.lol
so why rude mexicans and not just rude people?
cigars rule. On topic.


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

I am a bright person...you should see me with my non-mexican freinds..its awesome...i am amazing!! great!!! decadent!!!...


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

OMG YOU GOT YOUR POINT ACCROSSED!!! NOW NOCK IT OFFF!! GEZZE YOU'VE DONE ENOUGH DAMAGE!!!


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Fine...rude non-english speaking mexicans? and...idk yet we'll find out monday...gotta love racist reds eh?


----------



## Yellow00 (Sep 15, 2009)

sure.
*takes leave*


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

not really...i haven't talked about that jew on IRC who is a dick wad...omg...this guy is fucking weird and thinks i am the devil..LOL i told him i am saten...and be banned me...i laughed my ass off.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

.............


----------



## Uro (Sep 15, 2009)

TheBeagleBear said:


> wow uro...u aint mexican...LOL u white boy...you skinny gay white boy..too bad. sooo sad.



You forgot to add in cultured and educated.

I think a place down here is hiring a janitor, I think the mental qualifications are a little high for you though. Should I let them know you're interested anyhow?


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 15, 2009)

support you on what?
 cigars rule I said.


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Man...i am sorry guys...i didn't mean to go racist...I have autism...and this autism shit blocks out everything...and i start ranting ask cb he knows...right cb...i am sorry to everyone...  I need to take medication...but nothing...


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Uro, you may be educated! Thats great! Education is the best thing a man can have...I also think that people who are not educated need not to have an opinion.  but..as for me...i kinda blacked out..all that was me in black out mode...sorry again..


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> support you on what?
> cigars rule I said.


 
Sry I miss read the thing... They do rule!


----------



## Uro (Sep 15, 2009)

TheBeagleBear said:


> Man...i am sorry guys...i didn't mean to go racist...I have autism...and this autism shit blocks out everything...and i start ranting ask cb he knows...right cb...i am sorry to everyone...  I need to take medication...but nothing...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

*wheezes*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Way to try and ride this off. Oh god. I want to go to sleep but this whole thing is too funny.


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 15, 2009)

no foreskin off my, I mean no skin off my nose. But you shouldn't blame the autism.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

..............


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

The autism is what makes my brain go hay-wire and it is what makes me seem dumb, retarted, even uneducated. You should have seen me in class last year, those preps were scared shit-less!


----------



## Uro (Sep 15, 2009)

TheBeagleBear said:


> The autism is what makes my brain go hay-wire and it is what makes me seem dumb retarted...you should have seen me in class last year...those preps were cared shit-less



I be sittin here then that there autism kicks up and done gone makes me dumb retarded.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

That is no excuse....


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

It is an exuse. CB, you have no idea how this shit effects my life...ya your a close freind but you don't see the 600 pills i use to take...THIS SHIT MESSES WITH MY BRAIN!!!


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

To Uro: Please, this is no excuse for you to rant on my language. Thank-you very much.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

Thats what she said...


----------



## Yellow00 (Sep 15, 2009)

TheBeagleBear said:


> Man...i am sorry guys...i didn't mean to go racist...I have autism...and this autism shit blocks out everything...and i start ranting ask cb he knows...right cb...i am sorry to everyone...  I need to take medication...but nothing...



Translation:
Oh shit, I lose.


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh, Chaos said he share some...LETS GO!! .


----------



## Uro (Sep 15, 2009)

TheBeagleBear said:


> To Uro: Please, this is no excuse for you to rant on my language. Thank-you very much.



Lol, after all of that what moral high ground are you standing on?


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

............


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Uro: Are you into Theatre? (new subject)


----------



## Yellow00 (Sep 15, 2009)

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

YESS FIANLLY!!! new subject....


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

How about the rest of you? [DO YOU LIKE THEATRE?]


----------



## Uro (Sep 15, 2009)

TheBeagleBear said:


> Uro: Are you into Theatre? (new subject)



No, I am into snowboarding and hockey.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

I love you people B-)


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

I love Hockey!! I kicked my gyms class at hockey.


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Hmm, By your picts you seem like that type. I was just curious, some do, some don't. I love theatre...it roxz my world!


----------



## Uro (Sep 15, 2009)

This thread has stopped amusing me.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

LOLZ


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Man, I wish inorder to be a yearbook advisor you didn't need to be a god damn english emphasis...ug...because I am not in to english as much as history, and yes, Uro you can laugh...it is gunna be a looonnngg stretch.


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 15, 2009)

no theatre. playing 12-string and swimming for me.(you know how us mexicans love swimming)lol


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

but I like this new discussion better. If my opinion even matters...


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

what...your kidding me right...your seriously wanting me to be a racist sob now? Well screw that!


----------



## Uro (Sep 15, 2009)

TheBeagleBear said:


> because I am not in to english as much as history



I never would have guessed.


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

R- retards
A- attempting
C- calling
I - idiots
S - Something
T - True


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

URO: are you being sarcastic?


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

We are the pathetic group....


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Pathetic as to Apathetic


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

dude...we should get some sleep.


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Well guys, I gotta go to bed...school and work is gunna kick my ass...lol


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Is there anyone else that is going to post something other than me?


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

NIGHT!!!


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 15, 2009)

...i think


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 15, 2009)

It was an entertaining conversation. A cigar would have made it better though.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> It was an entertaining conversation. A cigar would have made it better though.


 
.....


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> support you on what?
> cigars rule I said.


 
Sry I miss read it. They do rule!


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 15, 2009)

you can't smoke it's bad for your health

*don't do it!*


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> you can't smoke it's bad for your health
> 
> *don't do it!*


 
I've thought of this point as well. It's a one time thing. I don't like the smell of normal sigarretts. Cigars smell pretty good. I'd probabbly take one puff and call it good cause I probably get sick...


----------



## Saharafox (Sep 15, 2009)

Smoke it, take a small hit to begin with, don't hold back on the coughing.
Once that is over, take a few more small puffs until your lungs get used to it. Then just keep going.
Feeling lightheaded is normal.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2009)

.....
Smoke pot.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> .....
> Smoke pot.


 
lol nah... I don't do the illegal stuff. just one puff of a cigar will do.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 15, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> .....
> Smoke pot.


This, followed by a nice glass of arsenic.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> This, followed by a nice glass of arsenic.


 
lolz. Hell... smoking is dumb... Change my mind... I'll just let the BeagleBear do it....


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2009)

CBtheLombax said:


> lol nah... I don't do the illegal stuff. just one puff of a cigar will do.



Cigars aren't exactly "hard".

And one Puff?!

Smoke a Hookah. It's good and there's an assortment of flavored tobaccos you can use.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Cigars aren't exactly "hard".
> 
> And one Puff?!
> 
> Smoke a Hookah. It's good and there's an assortment of flavored tobaccos you can use.


 
ehhh... I don't think of it as hard... I think of it as an experience... I've never heard of a Hookah.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2009)

CBtheLombax said:


> ehhh... I don't think of it as hard... I think of it as an experience... I've never heard of a Hookah.



This is a hookah.

Most Middle eastern restaurants have a Hookah bar.
It's better than a Cigar.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> This is a hookah.
> 
> Most Middle eastern restaurants have a Hookah bar.
> It's better than a Cigar.


 
Ohhhh ok. I know what you're talking about. Yeah I've seen those before.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> This is a hookah.
> 
> Most Middle eastern restaurants have a Hookah bar.
> It's better than a Cigar.


 
It looks like it could be a healthier smoke. Less toxins travel through it I'm guessing.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 15, 2009)

If you're going to smoke a cigar, you need to be in the proper attire for it.

I'm seeing a waistcoat... I wish guys wore "proper" clothing more often. :[


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 15, 2009)

CBtheLombax said:


> It looks like it could be a healthier smoke. Less toxins travel through it I'm guessing.



It's one cigar/cigarette/hookah smoke.  You won't die.  Just don't KEEP doing it.

I know, I know...


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> If you're going to smoke a cigar, you need to be in the proper attire for it.
> 
> I'm seeing a waistcoat... I wish guys wore "proper" clothing more often. :[


 
You know what. You're right. I ought to dress up and look good for the this first occasion.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> It's one cigar/cigarette/hookah smoke. You won't die. Just don't KEEP doing it.
> 
> I know, I know...


 
Thats exactally my point.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 15, 2009)

CBtheLombax said:


> You know what. You're right. I ought to dress up and look good for the this first occasion.


 
Post pictures, brah.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 15, 2009)

CBtheLombax said:


> You know what. You're right. I ought to dress up and look good for the this first occasion.


 
do-it
do-it
do-it
do-it
do-it
do-it
do-it
do-it
do-it
do-it


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2009)

CBtheLombax said:


> You know what. You're right. I ought to dress up and look good for the this first occasion.



And go to a High Class Gentleman's clib. You know, the kind where they burn money, drink expensive Liquor and have an old Black bathroom attendant drying your hands and giving you cologne.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

I'll dress up and take pics. I don't know about the Gentalmans club... Might be a little spendy lol. Haha want to know what would make it realy classy? If I had one of those old suits that the mob use the whear back in the 20's. Also the hat and the bobby gun to go with it.B-)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 15, 2009)

pheonix said:


> For a second I though you asked me if I ever tried K. (kedamean(spelt terribly)) When you leave of the title with a .... that means continue what you where saying. But I wouldn't smoke tobacco. It's disgusting trust me.


 Ketamine, not Kedamean.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 15, 2009)

CBtheLombax said:


> I'll dress up and take pics. I don't know about the Gentalmans club... Might be a little spendy lol. Haha want to know what would make it realy classy? If I had one of those old suits that the mob use the whear back in the 20's. Also the hat and the bobby gun to go with it.B-)


 
This thread is becoming awesome.
Lackadaisy. CAT MOBSTERS. Reference!


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

If I was to smoke a Hookah, I'd dress up as an middle eastern guy. You know with the turbin and the funny accent.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> This thread is becoming awesome.
> Lackadaisy. CAT MOBSTERS. Reference!


 
This is going to be fun and awesome! Heck I might even draw up a couple pics of a couple of my characters smoking cigars and Hookahs. It be different.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2009)

CBtheLombax said:


> If I was to smoke a Hookah, I'd dress up as an middle eastern guy. You know with the turbin and the funny accent.



Dress up as a Persian.

No turban needed. Just a tan...and some gold chains....and a lot of hair gel.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 15, 2009)

Tommy gun. Short for 1921 thompson sub-machine gun. You'd need a bowler hat.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

This may be a while before I could do this, but I'll try to find a suit and a bowler hat.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

Awesome this thread has been moved to the right place.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 15, 2009)

You should



SEIZE THE ISLAND OF KORIDIE


----------



## Azure (Sep 15, 2009)

Who the fuck quenches their buttcheeks?  Were they aflame?  Did they combust? Or are you just retarded, OP?


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 15, 2009)

Your trying to hard to be a badass.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Who the fuck quenches their buttcheeks? Were they aflame? Did they combust? Or are you just retarded, OP?


 
lolz You know, people have their strange tallents... I have many of em'...


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Your trying to hard to be a badass.


 
Nahhh... Not badass.. Dumbass is the correct term... I'm not the type that looks for the badass attention.. It's just an experience for memories to look back on.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 15, 2009)

I can smoke cigars, and literally inhale the smoke. Because I am a hoss...

Also, if you can, get some Belomorkanals...


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 15, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Who the fuck quenches their buttcheeks?  Were they aflame?  Did they combust? Or are you just retarded, OP?



Azure, Where the hell did that come from?


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 16, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Azure, Where the hell did that come from?


 
From his conscious mind.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 16, 2009)

8-bit said:


> You should
> 
> 
> 
> SEIZE THE ISLAND OF KORIDIE


 
GREAT


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 16, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> GREAT


 


THERE IS NO TIME; YOUR SWORD IS ENOUGH.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 16, 2009)

Cigars are pretty awwwwwight but if you want to get a decent one it's pretty expensive for an 18 year old's average salary. :\


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 16, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Who the fuck quenches their buttcheeks?  Were they aflame?  Did they combust? Or are you just retarded, OP?



They were thirsty.

FOR COCKS


----------



## Azure (Sep 16, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Azure, Where the hell did that come from?


From a few posts down from the OP. 



8-bit said:


> From his conscious mind.


I try really hard to not use it, but it just keeps pushing through everything I put in it's way.



David M. Awesome said:


> They were thirsty.
> 
> FOR COCKS


I'll quench your buttcheeks ;o


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 16, 2009)

oooookayy.... Thats rather nasty guys.... Anywhay, I'm aiming more twards a Hookah. It's a better smoke.. But I may still try a cigar...


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 16, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I'll quench your buttcheeks ;o



Best day ever.



CBtheLombax said:


> oooookayy.... Thats rather nasty guys.... Anywhay, I'm aiming more twards a Hookah. It's a better smoke.. But I may still try a cigar...



You should smoke everything in the world.

If you don't you're a pussy.


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 16, 2009)

CBtheLombax said:


> oooookayy.... Thats rather nasty guys.... Anywhay, I'm aiming more twards a Hookah. It's a better smoke.. But I may still try a cigar...


yeah you better try a cigar. You built it up to much, and don't even think of just taking one puff. Take it all damn it.


----------



## Triad Fox (Sep 16, 2009)

Smoke a blunt instead. Use Peach Optimos.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 16, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Best day ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yeah... Thats funny...


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 16, 2009)

Usually when i smoke, the fire department has to come to put out the ensuing fire damages.

Pyrotechnics are fun


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 16, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> yeah you better try a cigar. You built it up to much, and don't even think of just taking one puff. Take it all damn it.



Take it all, you god damn whore.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 16, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Take it all, you god damn whore.


 
Dude..... You're hyper... lolz


----------



## Surgat (Sep 16, 2009)

That mass select function is very convenient.


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 16, 2009)

wtf...It is america...freedom of speech!


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 16, 2009)

for goodness sakes...you need to approve my posts.


----------



## TheBeagleBear (Sep 16, 2009)

ITS DUMMER THEN SHIZIT!


----------



## furry fan (Sep 19, 2009)

CBtheLombax said:


> K I'm 18 and never done anything illegal...but I am thinking of going and smoking a cigar now that I'm legal...give me...ur input? Me n another fur...pulllease?


a cigar wow how badass will you be my knew role model


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 19, 2009)

im 20 now and i quit a while ago i had started when i was 15 but realized it not even worth it i stopped when i was 17


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 19, 2009)

Meh do what you want.


----------



## Benn (Sep 19, 2009)

Its not a good idea to get addicted, but a good cigar after, say, a mid-term... wow.  
Just maybe dont directly "inhale" the smoke the first two times... lol, people choke themselves its so strong!


----------



## Thatch (Sep 19, 2009)

9 pages later, the thread is still about cigars. This is amusing.


----------

